# Couldn't install OfficeXP



## lahratla (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm using WinXP+SP2. I couldn't install Microsoft Office XP. On clicking the install button , an error message saying the installation could not continue due to fatal error always appeared. Please help.


----------



## saROMan (Aug 4, 2005)

well bro can u give the error details etc?? any No in specific.....also try to upgrade your Windows installer..coz it can also be a Problem...reply with the Results....


----------



## lahratla (Aug 5, 2005)

The Error Message goes like this:

Microsoft Office Setup did not complete successfully.
We are sorry for the inconvenience.

An error occured during installation, and setup was unable to complete.

Please tell Microsoft about this problem.

And this is what the error report contains:

Error signature
ProdCode : {90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}     ProdVer : 10.0.2627.0
Action : ExecuteAction     ErrNum : 0     Err0 : x     Err1 : x     Err2 : x

Technical info.:
Files to be included in the error report:
C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009)_Task(0001).txt
C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009).txt


----------



## rajas (Aug 5, 2005)

U might have cheked the log files also which contain vital info on the faliure of installation.

C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009)_Task(0001).txt 
C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009).txt

{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9} is a key Registry value for Office XP
The articles below are similar to ur issue. have a look at them. Kindly look at the log files.

How to use log files to troubleshoot an update installation of Office XP

"Disk Error -- Reserved Error (-1601)" error message when you try to install an Office update


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you using Original CD's??

The software maybe missing some key installation files....which may not be fed during CD writing......I think this has no relation with XP SP2...


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 5, 2005)

yes i guess no probs wid XP SP2 as in nobody else gets same prob anywhere across around. try a diff installation cd.


----------



## lahratla (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks to you all fro your replies. I've run the set-up from the hard disk itself and this is what the log files contain:
=== Verbose logging started: 8/5/2005  1:02:26  Build type: SHIP UNICODE 3.00.3790.2180  Calling process: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe ===
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:116]: Resetting cached policy values
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:126]: Machine policy value 'Debug' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:126]: ******* RunEngine:
           ******* Product: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\PROPLUS.MSI
           ******* Action: 
           ******* CommandLine: **********
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:147]: Machine policy value 'DisableUserInstalls' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:567]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: Verifying package --> 'D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\PROPLUS.MSI' against software restriction policy
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:567]: Note: 1: 2262 2: DigitalSignature 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:567]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\PROPLUS.MSI is not digitally signed
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:27:587]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\PROPLUS.MSI is permitted to run at the 'unrestricted' authorization level.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:28:488]: Cloaking enabled.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:28:488]: Attempting to enable all disabled priveleges before calling Install on Server
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:28:549]: End dialog not enabled
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:28:549]: Original package ==> D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\PROPLUS.MSI
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:28:549]: Package we're running from ==> C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\1d97600.msi
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:159]: APPCOMPAT: looking for appcompat database entry with ProductCode '{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:159]: APPCOMPAT: no matching ProductCode found in database.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:260]: MSCOREE not loaded loading copy from system32
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:260]: Machine policy value 'TransformsSecure' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:260]: User policy value 'TransformsAtSource' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:420]: Machine policy value 'DisablePatch' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:420]: Machine policy value 'AllowLockdownPatch' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:420]: Machine policy value 'DisableLUAPatching' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:420]: Machine policy value 'DisableFlyWeightPatching' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:430]: APPCOMPAT: looking for appcompat database entry with ProductCode '{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: APPCOMPAT: no matching ProductCode found in database.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: Transforms are not secure.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: Command Line: SKIPOSPCHECK=1 METRICSSOURCE=D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP LAUNCHEDFROMSETUP=1 SETUPEXEPATH=D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\ LOGVERBOSE=1 DWSETUPLOGFILE=C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009).txt DWMSILOGFILE=C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009)_Task(0001).txt CURRENTDIRECTORY=D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP CLIENTUILEVEL=0 CLIENTPROCESSID=2436 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding PackageCode property. Its value is '{92FB4102-84B4-4ABD-8CC0-0E6FB6A2B3E6}'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: Product Code passed to Engine.Initialize:           ''
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: Product Code from property table before transforms: '{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}'
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: Product Code from property table after transforms:  '{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}'
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: Product not registered: beginning first-time install
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding ProductState property. Its value is '-1'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:440]: Entering CMsiConfigurationManager::SetLastUsedSource.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:450]: User policy value 'SearchOrder' is 'nmu'
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:500]: Adding new sources is allowed.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:500]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding PackagecodeChanging property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:500]: Package name extracted from package path: 'PROPLUS.MSI'
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:500]: Package to be registered: 'PROPLUS.MSI'
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: Note: 1: 2262 2: AdminProperties 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Modifying ALLUSERS property. Its current value is '2'. Its new value: '1'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: Machine policy value 'DisableMsi' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: Machine policy value 'AlwaysInstallElevated' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: User policy value 'AlwaysInstallElevated' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: Product installation will be elevated because user is admin and product is being installed per-machine.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: Running product '{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}' with elevated privileges: Product is assigned.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding SKIPOSPCHECK property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:570]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding METRICSSOURCE property. Its value is 'D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding LAUNCHEDFROMSETUP property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding SETUPEXEPATH property. Its value is 'D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding LOGVERBOSE property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding DWSETUPLOGFILE property. Its value is 'C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009).txt'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding DWMSILOGFILE property. Its value is 'C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\Office XP Professional with FrontPage Setup(0009)_Task(0001).txt'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding CURRENTDIRECTORY property. Its value is 'D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding CLIENTUILEVEL property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding CLIENTPROCESSID property. Its value is '2436'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: TRANSFORMS property is now: 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:590]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding VersionDatabase property. Its value is '100'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:610]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Application Data
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:620]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Favorites
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:820]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\NetHood
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:820]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: D:\My Documents
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:830]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\PrintHood
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:830]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Recent
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:830]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\SendTo
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:830]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Templates
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:870]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:870]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Local Settings\Application Data
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:870]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: D:\My Documents\My Pictures
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:870]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:870]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:931]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:931]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:931]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:931]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:941]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:941]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Start Menu\Programs
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:941]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Start Menu
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:941]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\@hruaia\Desktop
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:941]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Templates
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:941]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:961]: Note: 1: 2898 2: MS Sans Serif 3: MS Sans Serif 4: 0 5: 16 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:961]: MSCOREE not loaded loading copy from system32
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding Privileged property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MS Setup (ACME)\User Info 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding USERNAME property. Its value is '-||DaVid RaLtE||-Â©'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MS Setup (ACME)\User Info 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding COMPANYNAME property. Its value is 'cRaCkz'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding DATABASE property. Its value is 'C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\1d97600.msi'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OriginalDatabase property. Its value is 'D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\PROPLUS.MSI'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding SourceDir property. Its value is 'D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:29:971]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding SOURCEDIR property. Its value is 'D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\'.
MSI (c) (84:80) [01:02:30:161]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding VersionHandler property. Its value is '3.00'.
=== Logging started: 8/5/2005  1:02:30 ===
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:251]: Note: 1: 2205 2:  3: PatchPackage 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:251]: Machine policy value 'DisableRollback' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:251]: User policy value 'DisableRollback' is 0
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:251]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding UILevel property. Its value is '5'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:251]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding ACTION property. Its value is 'INSTALL'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:261]: Doing action: INSTALL
Action start 1:02:30: INSTALL.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:421]: UI Sequence table 'InstallUISequence' is present and populated.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:421]: Running UISequence
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:421]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding EXECUTEACTION property. Its value is 'INSTALL'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:421]: Skipping action: OPCCleanPreselectedProperties (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:30:431]: Doing action: VerifyUnicodeInstallPathNameOk
Action start 1:02:30: VerifyUnicodeInstallPathNameOk.
MSI (c) (84:F0) [01:02:30:491]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI11.tmp, Entrypoint: VerifyUnicodeInstallPathNameOk
MSI (c) (84:FC) [01:02:30:511]: Cloaking enabled.
MSI (c) (84:FC) [01:02:30:511]: Attempting to enable all disabled priveleges before calling Install on Server
MSI (c) (84:FC) [01:02:30:511]: Connected to service for CA interface.
MSI (c) (84!E4) [01:02:31:112]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding UnicodeInstallLocationPathNameOk property. Its value is '1'.
Action ended 1:02:31: VerifyUnicodeInstallPathNameOk. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Skipping action: UnicodePathBlock (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Skipping action: SetOEM_NOCOST (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Skipping action: SetOEM_NOJUNK (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Skipping action: SetOEM_NOPREVIOUS (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Skipping action: SetOEM_NOPROCESS (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Skipping action: SetOEM_REQMET (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Skipping action: ResumeInstall (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:122]: Doing action: DetectDarwin10
Action start 1:02:31: DetectDarwin10.
MSI (c) (84:10) [01:02:31:142]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI12.tmp, Entrypoint: DetectDarwin10
DetectDarwin10:  Detected Windows Installer version 1.1 or better; manipulating feature defaults.
Action ended 1:02:31: DetectDarwin10. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:182]: Skipping action: SetW2k_WFP (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:182]: Doing action: SetMill_WFP
Action start 1:02:31: SetMill_WFP.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:182]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding MILL_WFP property. Its value is '1'.
Action ended 1:02:31: SetMill_WFP. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:192]: Skipping action: SetW2kMill_WFP (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:192]: Doing action: CheckCAServer
Action start 1:02:31: CheckCAServer.
MSI (c) (84:18) [01:02:31:202]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI13.tmp, Entrypoint: CheckCAServer
Action ended 1:02:31: CheckCAServer. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:373]: Doing action: CheckOSandSPAction
Action start 1:02:31: CheckOSandSPAction.
MSI (c) (84:98) [01:02:31:383]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI14.tmp, Entrypoint: CheckOSandSP
Action ended 1:02:31: CheckOSandSPAction. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:413]: Doing action: DetectBeta
Action start 1:02:31: DetectBeta.
MSI (c) (84:20) [01:02:31:433]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI15.tmp, Entrypoint: CaDetectBeta
CaDetectBeta:  Checking for any beta version of the product.
CaDetectBeta:  ProductCode: {90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}
CaDetectBeta:  Checking product for match: {350C97B0-3D7C-4EE8-BAA9-00BCB3D54227}
CaDetectBeta:  Checking product for match: {E9F81423-211E-46B6-9AE0-38568BC5CF6F}
Action ended 1:02:31: DetectBeta. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:553]: Doing action: IsBiDiOSAction
Action start 1:02:31: IsBiDiOSAction.
MSI (c) (84:A0) [01:02:31:573]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI16.tmp, Entrypoint: IsBiDiOS
Action ended 1:02:31: IsBiDiOSAction. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:593]: Doing action: IsNEC98
Action start 1:02:31: IsNEC98.
MSI (c) (84:00) [01:02:31:613]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI17.tmp, Entrypoint: CaIsNEC98
Action ended 1:02:31: IsNEC98. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:693]: Skipping action: OSPNeedUpgrade (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:693]: Doing action: SetOfficeProps
Action start 1:02:31: SetOfficeProps.
MSI (c) (84:C4) [01:02:31:703]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI18.tmp, Entrypoint: SetOfficeProps
SetOfficeProps:  version 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)

Action ended 1:02:31: SetOfficeProps. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:733]: Doing action: LaunchConditions
Action start 1:02:31: LaunchConditions.
Action ended 1:02:31: LaunchConditions. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:773]: Doing action: PreActionDialog
Action start 1:02:31: PreActionDialog.
Info 2898. An internal error has occurred. (Tahoma8   Tahoma   1   13         ) 
Info 2898. An internal error has occurred. (TahomaContrastBlackBold8   Tahoma   1   13         ) 
Info 2898. An internal error has occurred. (TahomaContrastBlack8   Tahoma   1   13         ) 
Action 1:02:31: PreActionDialog. Dialog created
Action ended 1:02:31: PreActionDialog. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:863]: Doing action: FindRelatedProducts
Action start 1:02:31: FindRelatedProducts.
Action ended 1:02:31: FindRelatedProducts. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:893]: Doing action: FindRelatedOPP
Action start 1:02:31: FindRelatedOPP.
MSI (c) (84:78) [01:02:31:913]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI19.tmp, Entrypoint: FindRelatedOPP
Action ended 1:02:31: FindRelatedOPP. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:31:993]: Doing action: OPCDetect
Action start 1:02:31: OPCDetect.
MSI (c) (84:7C) [01:02:32:014]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI1A.tmp, Entrypoint: OPCSetupDetectOldOffice
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:294]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTWORD97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:294]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTWORD95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:294]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTWORD94 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:294]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTEXCEL97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:304]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTEXCEL95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:304]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTEXCEL94 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:304]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPOWERPOINT97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:304]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPOWERPOINT95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:304]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPOWERPOINT94 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:304]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS94 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS97RT property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS95RT property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS94RT property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOUTLOOK97.98 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPROJECT98 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPROJECT95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:324]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPROJECT94 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:324]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPUBLISHER5 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:324]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPUBLISHER4 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:324]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPUBLISHER3 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:324]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPUBLISHER2 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:344]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTFRONTPAGE98 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:344]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTFRONTPAGE97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:344]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTFRONTPAGE1X property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:344]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOSB97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:344]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOSB95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:344]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOSB94 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:354]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTBINDER97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:354]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTBINDER95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:354]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPHOTOED97 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:354]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTIMAGER95 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:354]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTIMAGER94 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:364]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPHOTODRAW1 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:584]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_LPK property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:704]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_PREMIUM9CD1 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:715]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_PRO9CD1 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:725]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_STANDARD9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:735]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_SBE9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:745]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_ACCESS9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:755]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_FP9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:765]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_OLK9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:775]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_PPT9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:785]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_WORD9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:795]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding RMV_EXCEL9 property. Its value is 'ALL'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:875]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:875]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTACCESS2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:875]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTEXCEL2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:875]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTEXCEL2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:875]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTFRONTPAGE2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:875]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTFRONTPAGE2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:885]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOUTLOOK2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:885]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOUTLOOK2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:885]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPHOTODRAW2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:885]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPHOTODRAW2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:885]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPOWERPOINT2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:885]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPOWERPOINT2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:885]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPROJECT2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPROJECT2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPUBLISHER2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTPUBLISHER2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTSBT2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTSBT2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTWORD2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTWORD2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:895]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOFFICE2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTOFFICE2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTARTGALLERY2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTARTGALLERY2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTBINDER2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTBINDER2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTDAO2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTDAO2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTEQUATION2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:905]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTEQUATION2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTGRAPH2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTGRAPH2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTMSDRAW2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTMSDRAW2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTMSINFO2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTMSINFO2000 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTMSQUERY2002 property. Its value is '0'.
MSI (c) (84!74) [01:02:32:915]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OPCDETECTMSQUERY2000 property. Its value is '0'.
Action ended 1:02:32: OPCDetect. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:32:925]: Doing action: IsBiDiOSEnabledAction
Action start 1:02:32: IsBiDiOSEnabledAction.
MSI (c) (84:7C) [01:02:32:945]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI1B.tmp, Entrypoint: IsBiDiOSEnabled
Action ended 1:02:33: IsBiDiOSEnabledAction. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: ClearUserName (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: ClearCompanyName (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: SetSupportErrorTextAdmin (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: SetSupportErrorTextOEM (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: SetSupportErrorTextAdmin_PERMISSION (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: SetSupportErrorTextOEM_PERMISSION (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: SetSupportErrorTextAdmin_PROBLEM (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Skipping action: SetSupportErrorTextOEM_PROBLEM (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:095]: Doing action: SetExistingInstallDir
Action start 1:02:33: SetExistingInstallDir.
MSI (c) (84:F0) [01:02:33:115]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI1C.tmp, Entrypoint: SetExistingInstallDir
Action ended 1:02:33: SetExistingInstallDir. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:135]: Doing action: AppSearch
Action start 1:02:33: AppSearch.
Action 1:02:33: AppSearch. Preparing to install Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:135]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:135]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows CE Services 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:135]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:145]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:145]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:145]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:145]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding IEXPLOREEXE property. Its value is 'C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:145]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:155]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:155]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:155]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:155]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:165]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.notesdb\shell\open\command 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:165]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:165]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:165]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.nsf\shell\open\command 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:165]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:165]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:165]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding ODBCDSNKEYEXISTS property. Its value is 'C:\Program Files\Common Files\ODBC\Data Sources'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:175]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:175]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00020D09-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\LocalServer32 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:175]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:175]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:175]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:175]: Note: 1: 1322 2:  
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:175]: Note: 1: 1322 2:  
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:185]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:185]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\schdpl32.exe 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:185]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:185]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:185]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:185]: Note: 1: 1324 2: forms\configs 3: 1 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:185]: Note: 1: 1324 2: forms\configs 3: 1 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:195]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:195]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:195]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:195]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\schdpl32.exe 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:195]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:195]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 1324 2: forms\configs 3: 1 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 1324 2: forms\configs 3: 1 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\schdpl32.exe 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Search\Install 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:205]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:215]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:215]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Common\General\WorkgroupThemes 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:215]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:215]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:215]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 1322 2:  
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 1322 2:  
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Search\Install 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\VisualStudio\6.0\Setup 3: 2 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:225]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:235]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:235]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding WBEMPATH property. Its value is 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\WBEM\MOF\'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:235]: Note: 1: 2262 2: CompLocator 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:245]: Note: 1: 2262 2: IniLocator 3: -2147287038 
Action ended 1:02:33: AppSearch. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:245]: Doing action: SetNotesPropsAction
Action start 1:02:33: SetNotesPropsAction.
MSI (c) (84:4C) [01:02:33:255]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI1D.tmp, Entrypoint: SetNotesProps
Action ended 1:02:33: SetNotesPropsAction. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:365]: Doing action: CallRegLookup
Action start 1:02:33: CallRegLookup.
MSI (c) (84:BC) [01:02:33:385]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI1E.tmp, Entrypoint: RegLookup
RegLookup:      setting property IEXPLOREEXE: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
MSI (c) (84!6C) [01:02:33:516]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding AccessoriesName property. Its value is 'Accessories'.
RegLookup:      setting property AccessoriesName: Accessories
MSI (c) (84!6C) [01:02:33:546]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OEMSIMNEXE property. Its value is 'C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe'.
RegLookup:      setting property OEMSIMNEXE: C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
MSI (c) (84!6C) [01:02:33:556]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OEFolder property. Its value is 'C:\Program Files\Outlook Express'.
RegLookup:      setting property OEFolder: C:\Program Files\Outlook Express
MSI (c) (84!6C) [01:02:33:566]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding CI_DEF_VAL.A373E4B3_7A87_11D3_B1C1_00C04F68155C property. Its value is '0x00000001'.
RegLookup:      setting property CI_DEF_VAL.A373E4B3_7A87_11D3_B1C1_00C04F68155C: 0x00000001
MSI (c) (84!6C) [01:02:33:596]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding CI_MAJOR_VER.A373E4B3_7A87_11D3_B1C1_00C04F68155C property. Its value is '0x00000003'.
RegLookup:      setting property CI_MAJOR_VER.A373E4B3_7A87_11D3_B1C1_00C04F68155C: 0x00000003
Action ended 1:02:33: CallRegLookup. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:606]: Doing action: SetSystemMdw10
Action start 1:02:33: SetSystemMdw10.
Action ended 1:02:33: SetSystemMdw10. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:606]: Doing action: OLCACompareLanguage
Action start 1:02:33: OLCACompareLanguage.
MSI (c) (84:FC) [01:02:33:626]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI1F.tmp, Entrypoint: CompareLanguage
Action ended 1:02:33: OLCACompareLanguage. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:646]: Doing action: SetSystemNTDir
Action start 1:02:33: SetSystemNTDir.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:646]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding SystemNT property. Its value is 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\'.
Action ended 1:02:33: SetSystemNTDir. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:646]: Skipping action: SetSystem95Dir (condition is false)
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:646]: Doing action: CostInitialize
Action start 1:02:33: CostInitialize.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:646]: Machine policy value 'MaxPatchCacheSize' is 10
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:716]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding ROOTDRIVE property. Its value is 'D:\'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:786]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding CostingComplete property. Its value is '0'.
Action ended 1:02:33: CostInitialize. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:33:816]: Doing action: FeatureDependency
Action start 1:02:33: FeatureDependency.
MSI (c) (84:B8) [01:02:33:826]: Invoking remote custom action. DLL: C:\DOCUME~1\@hruaia\LOCALS~1\Temp\MSI20.tmp, Entrypoint: FeatureDependency
FeatureDependency:  Reset: Feature 'SpeechHidden' changed state to 2
FeatureDependency:  Reset: Feature 'TranslationHidden' changed state to 2
FeatureDependency:  Reset: Feature 'HandWritingHidden' changed state to 2
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'OUTLOOKNonBootFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'OUTLOOKFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'OUTLOOKNonBootFiles' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'ProductNonBootFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'ProductFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'ProductNonBootFiles' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'SpeechHidden' current state: -1, action state: 2, using state 2
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'SpeechFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'SpeechHidden' did not change state, still using 2
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'SpeechHidden' current state: -1, action state: 2, using state 2
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'ExcelTTS' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'SpeechHidden' did not change state, still using 2
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'TranslationHidden' current state: -1, action state: 2, using state 2
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'TranslationFiles_3082' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'TranslationHidden' did not change state, still using 2
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'TranslationHidden' current state: -1, action state: 2, using state 2
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'TranslationFiles_1036' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'TranslationHidden' did not change state, still using 2
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'HandWritingHidden' current state: -1, action state: 2, using state 2
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'WORDFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'HandWritingHidden' did not change state, still using 2
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'HandWritingHidden' current state: -1, action state: 2, using state 2
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'HandWritingFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'HandWritingHidden' did not change state, still using 2
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'WORDNonBootFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'WORDFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'WORDNonBootFiles' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'OutlookCDO' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'OutlookAddressBookControl' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'OutlookCDO' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'ACCESSNonBootFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'ACCESSFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'ACCESSNonBootFiles' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'AccessUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'ACCESSFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'AccessUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'OfficeUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'ProductFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'OfficeUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'EXCELNonBootFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'EXCELFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'EXCELNonBootFiles' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'ExcelUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'EXCELFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'ExcelUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'FPClientNonBootFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'FPClientFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'FPClientNonBootFiles' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'FrontPageUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'FPClientFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'FrontPageUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'MsoAuthHidden' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'OutlookAddressBookControl' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'MsoAuthHidden' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'MsoAuthHidden' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'WebDriveFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'MsoAuthHidden' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'OutlookUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'OUTLOOKFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'OutlookUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'PPTNonBootFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'PPTFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'PPTNonBootFiles' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'PowerPointUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'PPTCastCoreFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'PowerPointUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'PowerPointUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'PPTFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'PowerPointUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'SpellingAndGrammarFiles_1033' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'SearchOutlookFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'SpellingAndGrammarFiles_1033' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'WebDriveUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'WebDriveFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'WebDriveUserData' did not change state, still using -1
FeatureDependency:  Follow: 'WordUserData' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Lead: 'WORDFiles' current state: -1, action state: -1, using state -1
FeatureDependency:    Feature 'WordUserData' did not change state, still using -1
Action ended 1:02:34: FeatureDependency. Return value 1.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:107]: Doing action: ResolveSource
Action start 1:02:34: ResolveSource.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: Resolving source.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: Resolving source to launched-from source.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: Setting launched-from source as last-used.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding SourcedirProduct property. Its value is '{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}'.
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: SOURCEDIR ==> D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: SOURCEDIR product ==> {90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: Determining source type
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:117]: Source type from package 'PROPLUS.MSI': 3
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Source path resolution complete. Dumping Directory table...
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: TARGETDIR	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: 	, ShortSubPath: 
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: Files	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: StartMenuFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Start Menu\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\STARTMNU\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: ProgramMenuFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Programs\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PROGRAMS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: StartupFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Programs\Startup\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PROGRAMS\STARTUP\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: ProgramMenuToolsFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Programs\Microsoft Office Tools\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PROGRAMS\OFFTOOLS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: AppDataFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Application Data\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\APPDATA\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: MicrosoftFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Application Data\Microsoft\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\APPDATA\MS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: InternetExplorerFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\APPDATA\MS\INTERN\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: QuickLaunchFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\APPDATA\MS\INTERN\QUICKL\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: Setup	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Setup\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\SETUP\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: SystemFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\System\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\SYSTEM\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: ViewerFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\System\viewers\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\SYSTEM\VIEWERS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: Redist.7EBEDD31_AA66_11D2_B980_006097C4DE24	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\System\Redist\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\SYSTEM\REDIST\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: MS.7EBEDD31_AA66_11D2_B980_006097C4DE24	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\System\Redist\MS\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\SYSTEM\REDIST\MS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: System.7EBEDD31_AA66_11D2_B980_006097C4DE24	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\System\Redist\MS\System\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\SYSTEM\REDIST\MS\SYSTEM\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: WindowsFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: IMEFolder.055F72C8_EF79_4CC6_B5B5_9A6C55B13CD0	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\IME\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\IME\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: IMEFolder.2BBC3BB7_EE04_46E8_8476_2F99E88F4EE4	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\IME\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\IME\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: FontsFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\Fonts\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\FONTS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: WindowsHelpFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\Help\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\HELP\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: Dir28.0880F209_45FA_42C5_92AE_5E620033E8EC	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\Help\1041\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\HELP\1041\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: Dir27.0880F209_45FA_42C5_92AE_5E620033E8EC	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\Help\1033\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\HELP\1033\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: Dir29.0880F209_45FA_42C5_92AE_5E620033E8EC	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\Help\2052\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\HELP\2052\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: ShellNewFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Windows\ShellNew\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\WINDOWS\SHELLNEW\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: ProgramFilesFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: ActiveSync.7F4B751F_A1EB_496A_88CF_18F31EB653FB	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSACTVSY\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: VSERootFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\VSTUDIO\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: VSECommonFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\VSTUDIO\COMMON\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:157]: Dir (source): Key: VSEIDEFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\IDE\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\VSTUDIO\COMMON\IDE\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: VSEIDE98Folder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\IDE\IDE98\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\VSTUDIO\COMMON\IDE\IDE98\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FP98	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft FrontPage\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\FP98\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FP98Version	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft FrontPage\version3.0\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\FP98\VER3\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FP98Version3Bin	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft FrontPage\version3.0\bin\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\FP98\VER3\BIN\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: INSTALLLOCATION	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: OutlookStationeryFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Stationery\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\STATION\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: OutlookStationeryIntlFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Stationery\1033\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\STATION\1033\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CommonAppDataFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Application Data\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\APPDATA\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: DefUserAppDataMsFolder.E8D71C4B_62C9_4D1B_A02F_C916CAE50331	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Application Data\Microsoft\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\APPDATA\MS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: RBSRVCACHE.E8D71C4B_62C9_4D1B_A02F_C916CAE50331	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Application Data\Microsoft\MSDAIPP\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\APPDATA\MS\MSDAIPP\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: DefUserAppDataOfflineFolder.E8D71C4B_62C9_4D1B_A02F_C916CAE50331	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Application Data\Microsoft\MSDAIPP\Offline\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\APPDATA\MS\MSDAIPP\OFFLINE\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CommonMicrosoftFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Application Data\Microsoft\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\APPDATA\MS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CommonOfficeFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\APPDATA\MS\OFFICE\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CommonOfficeDataFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Data\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\APPDATA\MS\OFFICE\DATA\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: MediaStoreFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CAGOffice10RootFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\office10\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\OFFICE10\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CAGOffice10IntlFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\office10\1033\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\OFFICE10\1033\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CAGOffice10LinesFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\office10\lines\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\OFFICE10\LINES\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CAGOffice10BulletsFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\office10\bullets\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\OFFICE10\BULLETS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CAGOffice10AutoShapFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\office10\autoshap\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\OFFICE10\AUTOSHAP\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CagCatRootFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\cagcat\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\CAGCAT\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CagCatIntlFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\cagcat\1033\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\CAGCAT\1033\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CagCat10RootFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\cagcat10\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\CAGCAT10\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: CagCat10IntlFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\media\cagcat10\1033\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\MEDIA\CAGCAT10\1033\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: TemplatesFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: TemplatesENGFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: MSENewFileItemsFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\MseNewFileItems\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\MSENEWIT\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: PPTDesignFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\Presentation Designs\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\PDESIGNS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: TemplatesIntlFolder	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplates	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateProject	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\project.tem\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\PROJEC_T\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateProjectImage	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\project.tem\images\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\PROJEC_T\IMAGES\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplatePhotoAlbum	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\album.wiz\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\ALBUM_T\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplatePhotoAlbumVert	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\album.wiz\vertical\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\ALBUM_T\VERTICAL\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:167]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplatePhotoAlbumSlideShow	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\album.wiz\slideshow\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\ALBUM_T\SLDSHOW\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplatePhotoAlbumMontage	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\album.wiz\montage\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\ALBUM_T\MONTAGE\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplatePhotoAlbumHorz	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\album.wiz\horizontal\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\ALBUM_T\HORIZONT\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplatePersonal	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\personal.tem\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\PERSON_T\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplatePersonalImage	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\personal.tem\images\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\PERSON_T\IMAGES\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateOfficeNet	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\onet.tem\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\ONET_T\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateNormal	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\normal.tem\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\NORMAL_T\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateMsimport	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\msimport.wiz\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\MSIMPO_W\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateEmpty	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\empty.tem\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\EMPTY_T\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateVtidisc	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\vtidisc.wiz\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\VTIDIS_W\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateDatabase	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\vtidb.wiz\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\VTIDB_W\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateCustsupp	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\custsupp.tem\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\CUSTSU_T\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateCustsuppImage	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\custsupp.tem\images\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\CUSTSU_T\IMAGES\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPWebTemplateVtipres	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Webs\vtipres.wiz\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\WEBS\VTIPRE_W\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPPageTemplates	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033\Pages\	, ShortSubPath: FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\TEMPLATE\1033\PAGES\
MSI (c) (84:08) [01:02:34:177]: Dir (source): Key: FPPageTemplateToc	, Object: D:\Backup\Office & Business\Microsoft Office XP\	, LongSubPath: Files\P


----------

